# Florenzi out 5 mesi. Ufficiale.



## admin (8 Settembre 2022)

AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.

Florenzi via social:"Sii un guerriero, non un pauroso".


----------



## Goro (8 Settembre 2022)

Con la scusa dell’amore ci stiamo tenendo tutti i mezzi giocatori, Florenzi si sa che è uno dall’infortunio facile. Nulla contro di lui ma insieme a Krunic Ballo e gli altri iniziano ad essere troppi nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2022)

Il target deve essere gli ottavi di champions a febbraio, mancano 6 mesi e mezzo.

Dai Spizzi!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.


Bestia, rotto il tendine della coscia penso sia oltre lo strappo, no? Cinque mesi vuol dire febbraio, potrebbe tornare per la CL se passiamo, ma non è affatto sicuro, anzi. Questa durata purtroppo inchioda Billy Ballo al Milan fino a giugno.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.


Qualche anno fa Bonaventura ebbe un infortunio simile.


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2022)

infortunio assolutamente raro nel calcio.. sfiga incredibile


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2022)

Purtroppo Florenzi è davvero fracico... spiace perchè la sua carriera senza queste beghe sarebbe stata da semitop


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.


5 mesi da oggi è metà febbraio.. ibra aveva 8 mesi di stop da fine maggio, chissà chi torna prima dei due


----------



## DavMilan (8 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 5 mesi da oggi è metà febbraio.. ibra aveva 8 mesi di stop da fine maggio, chissà chi torna prima dei due


Ibra non tornerà mai un giocatore di calcio, ormai è un bodybuilder


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.


La prossima volta impariamo a prendere giocatori scarsi che piacciono ai cornutii della tifoseria


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 5 mesi da oggi è metà febbraio.. ibra aveva 8 mesi di stop da fine maggio, chissà chi torna prima dei due


Più o meno siamo lì.


----------



## bmb (8 Settembre 2022)

Stagione finita, ma si era capito al momento dell'acquisto lampo di Dest.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.


Ho il timore che non tornerà mai un calciatore dopo questo infortunio. Non fu lo stesso problema che ebbe Redondo con noi? Che poi infatti non Gioco' praticamente più.


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.


qua il problema è lo stipendio. 1.5/2 milioni erano piu che giusti. 3 sono troppi.


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> qua il problema è lo stipendio. 1.5/2 milioni erano piu che giusti. 3 sono troppi.


Difatti non prende 3.


----------



## Nomaduk (8 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Difatti non prende 3.


calcioefinanza ha pubblicato 3


----------



## mil77 (8 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> calcioefinanza ha pubblicato 3


Lo stesso giornale ha specificato che non sa quanto prende dopo il riscatto e quindi ha messo lo stipendio dell'anno prima. Alcune fonti parlano di 2, secondo me qualcosa di meno...aveva ancora 1 anno 3 milioni e glielo hanno spalmato su 3 stagioni aggiungendo qualcosa...x me tea 1,5 e 1,8


----------



## chicagousait (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.


Dispiace


----------



## galianivatene (8 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> qua il problema è lo stipendio. 1.5/2 milioni erano piu che giusti. 3 sono troppi.


chissà se in questi casi subentrano le assicurazioni… quasi non sarebbe una cattiva notizia, al netto dell’ovvio dispiacere per il ragazzo.


----------



## Aron (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.



Mi dispiace per lui e mi dispiace per noi perché era utilissimo in squadra.
Meno male che abbiamo Dest oltre Calabria.


----------



## sampapot (8 Settembre 2022)

mi spiace per lui...certo che 5 mesi sono un'eternità...ed è anche stato inserito nella lista Champions (da infortunato)...scelta contro ogni senso


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> mi spiace per lui...certo che 5 mesi sono un'eternità...ed è anche stato inserito nella lista Champions (da infortunato)...scelta contro ogni senso


Non toglie il posto a nessuno essendo uno dei tre italiani, se non erro


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> mi spiace per lui...certo che 5 mesi sono un'eternità...ed è anche stato inserito nella lista Champions (da infortunato)...scelta contro ogni senso


Già stato spiegato ventordici volte, il suo slot non è sostituibile non avendo altri italiani, non toglie posto a nessuno, anzi, non inserirlo rischia di limitarti i cambiamenti (max 3) a gennaio se sei ancora dentro.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.
> 
> Florenzi via social:"Sii un guerriero, non un pauroso".


.


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Grande dispiacere per lui e se non avessimo preso Dest in extremis saremmo stati nei guai...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.
> 
> Florenzi via social:"Sii un guerriero, non un pauroso".


Tendine prossimale.....mai sentito.
Un'altra puntata di "esplorando il corpo umano con l'a.c. Milan".

Daje bello de nonna, ti aspettiamo per il finale di stagione, forza.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2022)

Il rischio maggiore è che Florenzi non torni MAI PIÙ un buon calciatore.

Spiace per lui ovviamente, ma anche per noi..

Anni di contratto e ci costa un occhio..tenendo conto che stiamo a guardare i 50 euro


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Settembre 2022)

Pessima notizia,siamo rimasti col solo Dest.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Grande dispiacere per lui e se non avessimo preso Dest in extremis saremmo stati nei guai...


Bé mi pare che Dest sia conseguenza di Florenzi, non una circostanza casuale, anche perché se no la fiche sarebbe stata da mettere sull'AD (e il TS).


----------



## sampapot (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non toglie il posto a nessuno essendo uno dei tre italiani, se non erro


non ho seguito la vicenda liste uefa...gli italiani sono tutti iscritti? Mirante, Calabria, Pobega, Tonali, Florenzi, Gabbia


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> non ho seguito la vicenda liste uefa...gli italiani sono tutti iscritti? Mirante, Calabria, Pobega, Tonali, Florenzi, Gabbia


si gli italiani ci sono tutti, perchè abbiamo a disposizione 4 posti per gli ex primavera Calabria,Pobega,Gabbia
e altri 4 per i formati in Italia: Tonali, Florenzi,Mirante. Quindi potremmo aggiungere 2 giocatori (1 ex primavera e un italiano o straniero cresciuto in italia) se solo li avessimo.
Mentre per gli stranieri abbiamo sforato i 17 posti e alcuni sono rimasti a casa


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Theo dopo l'operazione di Florenzi: Molta forza, fratello!​


----------



## jumpy65 (8 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bé mi pare che Dest sia conseguenza di Florenzi, non una circostanza casuale, anche perché se no la fiche sarebbe stata da mettere sull'AD (e il TS).


si certo ma bastava una settimana dopo e non lo prendevi più a meno che non fosse già in preventivo. Averlo preso in extremis diventa una circostanza in cui il caso non è stato ininfluente


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> si certo ma bastava una settimana dopo e non lo prendevi più a meno che non fosse già in preventivo. Averlo preso in extremis diventa una circostanza in cui il caso non è stato ininfluente


Ah bé, quello sì, meno male. La società è stata pronta, vuol dire che se vogliono, possono agire velocmente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Settembre 2022)

Ovviamente, appena rinnovato taac, rotto! 

Il prossimo è Messias (magari)


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, appena rinnovato taac, rotto!
> 
> Il prossimo è Messias (magari)


Non esageriamo con le trollate, che poi arrivano le auto macumbe, perché ora il mercato è chiuso e gli unici ruoli dove hai la tripla scelta come casella sono DC (in 5 per 2 posti), il CC già no perché Krunic è rotto, il TRQ e basta, dato che la terza PC sarebbe Ibra.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stagione finita, ma si era capito al momento dell'acquisto lampo di Dest.



Stagione finita non credo, però come dici tu la gravità dell'infortunio si era capita dall'acquisto di Dest appunto. 

Se per un guaio muscolare devi ricorrere ad intervento chirurgico, significa che si è di fronte ad uno strappo muscolare mostruoso. Ed una cicatrice ad un muscolo per quanto ti rimane per sempre. Non voglio esagerare, ma a 31/32 anni un infortunio del genere con ogni probabilità non ti fa più tornare al tuo livello.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Alessandro Florenzi, durante la partita con il Sassuolo, ha subito un grave infortunio al tendine prossimale del bicipite femorale della coscia sinistra che ha reso necessario un intervento chirurgico; l'operazione è stata eseguita questa mattina dal prof. Lasse Lempainen in Finlandia alla presenza del responsabile sanitario del Milan dott. Stefano Mazzoni. L'intervento è perfettamente riuscito e già domani Alessandro rientrerà in Italia per iniziare il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero per il ritorno alla piena attività sono stimati in cinque mesi.
> 
> Florenzi via social:"Sii un guerriero, non un pauroso".


Auguri di buona guarigione Alessandro!!!


----------



## ROQ (8 Settembre 2022)

Premesso che non ho manco capito al 100% che tipo di infortunio sia capitato perché ho letto cose differenti, sembrava uno strappo subito, ma indipendentemente da tutto.... Io lo so che ero freddo e crudele ma come dicevo questa estate tra lui e Messias siamo andati a spendere circa 8 milioni tra tutte e due mi pare. per dire, 6-7 per Thiaw è da raspone compulsivo. per 8 o poco più si poteva tentare un assaggio per l'altro Adli per esempio. In un contesto di disperazione come il nostro comunque son soldi che potevano essere spesi molto meglio. Poi capisco che siamo una onlus che fa beneficienza dal cuore grande per carità. Il sogno di Messias, la riconoscenza per il grande uomo spogliatoio Florenzi, etc


----------



## sampapot (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si gli italiani ci sono tutti, perchè abbiamo a disposizione 4 posti per gli ex primavera Calabria,Pobega,Gabbia
> e altri 4 per i formati in Italia: Tonali, Florenzi,Mirante. Quindi potremmo aggiungere 2 giocatori (1 ex primavera e un italiano o straniero cresciuto in italia) se solo li avessimo.
> Mentre per gli stranieri abbiamo sforato i 17 posti e alcuni sono rimasti a casa


ok...ora mi è più chiaro


----------



## alexpozzi90 (9 Settembre 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Premesso che non ho manco capito al 100% che tipo di infortunio sia capitato perché ho letto cose differenti, sembrava uno strappo subito, ma indipendentemente da tutto.... Io lo so che ero freddo e crudele ma come dicevo questa estate tra lui e Messias siamo andati a spendere circa 8 milioni tra tutte e due mi pare. per dire, 6-7 per Thiaw è da raspone compulsivo. per 8 o poco più si poteva tentare un assaggio per l'altro Adli per esempio. In un contesto di disperazione come il nostro comunque son soldi che potevano essere spesi molto meglio. Poi capisco che siamo una onlus che fa beneficienza dal cuore grande per carità. Il sogno di Messias, la riconoscenza per il grande uomo spogliatoio Florenzi, etc


Messias è un'operazione non in linea con la politica del Milan recente (non giovane, non esperto di livello per forgiare il gruppo) a parte il costar poco. Florenzi aveva 2 cose su 3, molto semplice: classica riserva di lusso, poi certo insieme all'età c'è sempre la componente di rischio, ma capita a tutti. Tra l'altro poi han preso subito Dest nonostante ingaggio e riscatto considerevoli, quindi nel male, abbiamo un potenziale titolare, cosa che Florenzi non era e Calabria non sono convinto sia abbastanza per la CL (in Serie A va bene). Su Messias invece penso si potesse temporeggiare senza il doppio AD e cercare di meglio, alla fine hai corso il rischio fino alla fine col CC e il DC, dove hai perlomeno preso prospetti, Junior è una quantità nota, ma piccola.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Settembre 2022)

Certo che per romperti il tendine del bicipite femorale devi essere proprio un catorcio, sarà un infortunio che si vede in 1 atleta su 1000


----------

